

Agile Licencing - AliCollins
http://www.noop.nl/2011/09/agile-licensing.html

======
AliCollins
Would Agile Licencing work for other "Technical" courses, or do you think that
there is a good reason for holding onto the reigns to make sure certain
quality is maintained?

For instance, was thinking about certification - is it useful to be
"certified" (!!), or is it better to have attended (or run) a course with
materials that have evolved to be better each time the course is run?

